# Rod built to match the new concept TX edition



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

Built for the new reel that's still on back order. K2 blank, recoil spiral wrapped guides, painted reel seat, and first try at marbling






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I am working on one also to match it. I like the paint and the cork insert between the seat pieces. Good job.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Thats a good looking rod


----------

